

Hot Stampers - benbreen
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/hot-stampers/

======
nosuchthing
"As long as you can measure the difference, the CD will be better than the
vinyl, absolutely," says Kees A. Schouhamer Immink, a former Philips engineer
in the Netherlands, who was a member of the Sony/Philips task force that
created the compact disc standards. "But if you say the whole experience —
just like smoking cigars with friends — [is better], well, do it. Enjoy
smoking cigars with friends, and drink beer and brandy and enjoy listening to
an old-fashioned record player. But don't say the sound is better.

"You may say it sounds better to you. That's OK. That's a subjective matter."

[0] [http://www.laweekly.com/music/why-cds-may-actually-sound-
bet...](http://www.laweekly.com/music/why-cds-may-actually-sound-better-than-
vinyl-5352162)

------
bediger4000
Stop me if I'm wrong, but aren't audiophiles notoriously gullible? They fell
for "DiscWasher" back in the 70s, those green magic markers to color the edges
of CDs in the 90s, and "directional" speaker cables not too long ago.

This sounds like just another goof on audiophiles to me.

~~~
falcolas
If you replace "audiophiles" with "humans", then yes, you're right. Humans are
gullible, notoriously so. Audiophiles are only human, so some of those traits
pass along nicely.

It's like calling hackers notoriously gullible because there are folks who buy
$500 HDMI and Cat6 cables.

